# Wieder Online.



## Thorsten (19. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

der "Umzug" wäre soweit geschafft.

Allerdings sind sicher noch der ein oder andere Fehler vorhanden bzw. es fehlen noch das ein oder andere ...
Daher wird es noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis alles richtig rund läuft.

Trotzdem schonmal viel Freude mit dem "Neuen"!


----------



## Steffen (19. Feb. 2006)

hi..

schön schön das ihr wieder online seid!!!!


----------



## Dr.J (19. Feb. 2006)

Wurde auch langsam Zeit. Gibbet ja wohl ned. 

Neee,  Leutz, Klasse gemacht. gefällt mir.


----------



## Armin501 (19. Feb. 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch der Umzug scheint überstanden.
So wie ich das sehe, ist dieses Forum praktikabel und selbstlernend!
Für die Zukunft wünsche ich uns allen eine schöne Zeit und den fleißigen
Systembetreuern sage ich auf diesem Wege ein dickes  D A N K E.

Gruß Armin


----------



## HKL (19. Feb. 2006)

Hi!
Toll. Hab ich nur den subjektiven Eindruck oder ist es insgesamt auch schneller?
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2006)

na das war einer unsere Wechselgründe - das alte hatte ein kleines Speedproblemchen. 

Aber es war ja auch schon alt


----------



## Maurizio (20. Feb. 2006)

WOW, echt gelungen.

Habt ihr auch vor das Logo zu ändern?

MFG


----------



## karsten. (20. Feb. 2006)

wie beim Klavierspielen , man muss nur zur richtigen Zeit
die richtigen Knöpfe drücken ......

leider kann ich nicht Klavier spielen ....  

hochachtung !


----------



## bonsai (20. Feb. 2006)

Ein frühlingsangehauchtes Moin Moin

Danke an die fleissigen Köpfe und Hände. Klasse, wie das funzt.
Well done - wie der Grieche sagt.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ihr Experten !!!

Klasse gemacht, eure Arbeit hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

... und das alles nur für euch (euch alle) ...


----------



## Dodi (20. Feb. 2006)

Na, Ihrs,

das habe Ihr ja super gemacht! Ein Dickes Lob von mir!  

Hab gestern ab Nachmittag immer schon mal probiert - aber da ging ja noch nix... Hab schon gedacht, Ihr hättet große Probleme.

Das neue Forum ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig - andere Optik - aber mir gefällt es seeehr gut - weiter so.

Ach, eine Frage hätte ich noch: gibt es noch das "automatische Einloggen"? Hab ich das vielleicht übersehen?


----------



## Thorsten (20. Feb. 2006)

Hi Dodi,

das gibt es noch, gucke mal im Portal oben rechts. 

Log dich einmal ein und den Hacken im Kästchen lassen, dann sollte es klappen.

Brauchst dich dann nicht mehr an und abmelden


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

Wenn das nicht klappt:

1. ausloggen
*2. Browser-Cookies löschen*
3. einloggen und schaun, das der Haken "angemeldet bleiben" gesetzt ist (ist eigentlich Standart)

ab jetzt solltest Du immer wenn Du ins Forum kommst schon angemeldet sein - wie Thorsten schon schrieb.


----------



## Murmelline (20. Feb. 2006)

wow, ist ja richtig übersichtlich geworden hier!

dem ersten eindruck nach zu urteilen habt ihr euch sehr sehr gut entschieden!

DANKE!


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2006)

Bitteschön! 

Meist versuchen wir uns zumindest Mühe zu geben - oft gelingt das dann auch.


----------



## papa-charly (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Wieder Online.*

Hallo, Ihr fleissigen Geister,

Die Arbeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Die Warterei hat endlich ein Ende. das Forum hat deutlich an Speed zugelegt und im allgemeinen ist es Euch hervorragend gelungen. Dafür meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank für die geleistete Arbeit      

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Petra (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Wieder Online.*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Ich kann mich nur denanderen anschließen.
Ihr habe es sehr gut gemacht vor allem gehen die Seiten jetzt viel  Schneller auf .
Echt Super ein Großen Danken an euch

Gruss Petra


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Wieder Online.*

@papa-charly

...was heist denn "im allgemeinen"   

Wenns Fragen/Probleme oder Kritik gibt, dann immer her damit - wir werden uns dann alle Mühe geben eine Lösung zu finden - versprochen!


----------



## papa-charly (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Wieder Online.*

@ Joachim

ich korrigiere meinen Text, streich das "im allgemeinen"  

Es ist ALLES Bestens

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Wieder Online.*

Na dann ist ja gut!


----------

